# Como conectar varios focos de casa a un bateria de carro



## arcangel81 (Nov 24, 2006)

Ayudenmen con una tarea que tengo
como conecto un enchufe a una bateria de carro y usar ese enchufe a su vez para conectar alli alguna lampara o televisión, etc?   Necesito algun cable o eliminador de corriente o lo conecto asi directo?


----------



## JV (Nov 29, 2006)

Hola arcangel81, la bateria proporciona 12V de continua y lo que necesitas para un televisor es 220V de alterna (o 120 depende de donde seas), par eso hace falta un inversor. Ese tema fue planteado en:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/inversor-elegir-3502/

saludos...


----------

